# SchH Training & Winter



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Just to make you all chuckle during these winter training months, I thought I'd post two videos of training from this weekend. We've incorporated some sled pulling into training for "resistence training". Dogs love it & this definitely is helping with the dogs powering through the helper on the escape bite. Just a little "fun training".

Dante:



Laos (just starting the bark & hold):


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

LOL!! The sled ride looked like FUN!! What an awesome dog you have!


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

My knees hurt just looking at that. Someone would have to commit to pulling me around on that sled the entire time if I was going to train in that weather.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

...makes me wonder...would Eyra be strong enough to pull me in the sled???


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

They look fantastic, and I too LOVE the sled work  . Laos sure is vocal isn't he?! Gorgeous dogs Lynn you are an awesome handler!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like the use of the sled in the second video too


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

That was so cool to watch!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Talk about putting winter conditions to use!! And here we are wimping out training inside







LOL.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

That was cool. Thanks for sharing. Bison was talking back to Laos during the whole video.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

laos cracks me up, another screaming shepherd lol


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

HAHA! I love the long bite sled ride! :laugh:


----------

